# North Atlanta Places To Ride



## kmallette (Mar 18, 2011)

I am new to the forum and a beginner with my bike. I live north of Atlanta and need to find some good places to ride. We have a park with a nice wide path near us that I have been using but I would like to find some additional places to ride. The roads around here are not very bike friendly. Thanks!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi and welcome. There is a "Southeast" sub forum here. Try posting there. You'll have better luck finding people who know the area.


----------



## jgsatl (Mar 16, 2009)

i know this post is a few months old, but my wife and i have been riding the 'bbc' (big beautiful country) ride that leaves out of the budweiser plant in cartersville. there are 15, 30 and some much longer rides which i'm not fit enough for :lol:. on the back country roads of white, ga.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

jgsatl said:


> i know this post is a few months old, but my wife and i have been riding the 'bbc' (big beautiful country) ride that leaves out of the budweiser plant in cartersville. there are 15, 30 and some much longer rides which i'm not fit enough for :lol:. on the back country roads of white, ga.


^^^This!^^^

That's a very pretty area to ride. There are some good low traffic, pretty routes near Armulchee, just west of Calhoun. If you like climbing there's always Dahlonega and the 3 Gap/ 6 Gap routes. There's also a couple of routes out of Brasleton.

It just depends where the OP is located and how far she wants to travel. My recommendation would be to hook up with a local shop and tag onto some of their group rides. They'll help you find the friendlier routes and plug you into other rides. Also, Saddlebred's site has most of the local rides covered.

Edit: Here is the link to the site.


----------



## AngNewBiker (Jul 24, 2011)

I live in Atlanta. In Brookhaven to be exact. I've been going to this place called the Brookhaven Loop which wraps around the Capital City Country Club (across from Dresden Dr right off Peachtree). It's great roads and LOW traffic...nice homes very scenic route. 4 Mile loop and I usually do about 2-3 loops....I'm new too  Just bought my FELT Z5 2 weeks ago. Send me a private message if you want more info or if you ever want to meet up and go riding! My name is Angela BTW.


----------

